#ubuntu-dz 2011-07-25
<locodir-user> hi
#ubuntu-dz 2012-07-23
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonjour :)
<bigsicret> bonjour, je suis Pascal Villaret et je connais Omar Sadeg
<web4dz> sa7a ftourkom: )
#ubuntu-dz 2012-07-25
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonjour :)
<Siphax> 1025713
#ubuntu-dz 2012-07-28
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonsoir
#ubuntu-dz 2013-07-25
<medubuntu> salam mes amis problème fi empathy sur ubuntu 13.04
<medubuntu> personne :/
#ubuntu-dz 2013-07-26
<xcvt01> slm
